# Fighters wanted - Birmingham - April 26th



## Lee Jones Jnr (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am helping organise an MMA event at a very nice 1500 seater venue in Birmingham on April 26th and we are looking for fighters to match up. A very good ticket deal is available so you can make some money and the event will be very professionally run with a large cage, great lighting/music/fireworks/security etc and we plan to hold 4-6 more shows this year.

If you are an interested fighter or coach please email me on [email protected] or call me on 0121 2880899.

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

What's the name of the show, venue, website etc

Are you doing pro fights and will you pay purses?


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,

The name of the show is as yet undecided, but yes there will be pro fights and purses will be paid in accordance with ticket sales.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

so no purses for pros apart from commission


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Feb 9, 2009)

Purses are negotiable depending on record, plus very good commission on tickets.

The venue will actually hold 2500 when set up in arena format so is larger than I first thought.

Who are you proposing to be matched?


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Any more news on this show? Its not long til April 26th now!


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Feb 9, 2009)

The show has been put back until May, there are some French fighters coming over and we are finalising a deal with a couple of Dutch fighters too.


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats a shame. Was going to try and get to the AMMA show on the 25th but all of the standard tickets are sold out, so would have been there on the 26th. Keep us posted about the may date.


----------



## Wildcard Productions (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Lee,

Dave Radley here from Wildcard Productions. We specialise in cage fighting coverage, our last outing was the pro kumite in swindon 21 st feb. We use top end panasonic HD cameras, can supply a crane, have two ladders over the cage which produces a great perspective. and we have stedicam operator on board too to track the fighters walking to the cage and the master of ceromonies, can be edited in one week and basically it was just an enquiry as to whether you had your event covered. for distribution you can either have the master and duplicate through a distributor or we can sort out all your distribution needs, professional product guaranteed at a very reasonable price.

please get bk to me

regards

Dave Radley

[email protected]

Wildcard Productions

07886762906


----------



## lez1928 (May 15, 2009)

Hi i know its well past April 26th but do you have any more dates set??


----------

